# Desperate situation



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I was afraid I was gonna get to this point but here I am. I am just too overwhelmed with birds, they keep on coming two, three a week if not more. I am not able to find them homes locally and now I am in a desperate situation. 
I need to find places for these incomings. I cannot keep every bird that I take in.
I don't want it to come to the point where I will have to turn them away cause we all know what will happen to them. The raptor center is pretty much the only place where birds can be taken to now and that is because I go and pick them up The pigeons and doves have no other place to go. 
What am I going to do? I live in a rented place, which is quite small btw and I am quite pushing it with the amount of birds I am having now already.
I got a call today for another three. I don't even have a way to isolate them. 
I was lucky to have found a place to release the ones fit for release but many are not releasable. They are either breeds or handicapped.
Please, any ideas you have any places they can be taken to or shipped to let me know. I need to place at least 10 if not 15.
In a few months I will probably be in the same situation but for now I just can't take in anymore and I don't know if I can live with myself if I turn them away. 

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

take pictures and put them on the adoption thread, you might get some homes that way.
you have to have a limit and stick to it..not going to say you won't feel bad for turning ones away, but what other choice do you have?, besides moving to a place where you can build a large loft, and even then it will get filled eventually. so you have to do what you have to do, you don't want to find yourself in a situation where you get so overloded they may not get all they need from you, because you may get too stressed and pulling your hair out! so give yourself a break and set a limit. no one will think poorly of you for doing so.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Reti, You will have to say NO, you can't help everyone and you can't feel bad if you don't. You have done way more than anyone should ever ask you. My heart goes out to you, you know that. I will ask my feed store guy if he can use anymore. I just hate the shipping part also, I hope you can find someone where don't have to ship. But if shipping is the only way, then its the only way. mindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No point telling Reti to say ...NO...because it just isn't in her if she knows a bird is in need. I understand that, Reti. I'm the same way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> No point telling Reti to say ...NO...because it just isn't in her if she knows a bird is in need. I understand that, Reti. I'm the same way.


That was the best advice I could think of.
what do you think she should do?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Its not really in any of us to want to not help a bird or even an animal, but when you have NO choice you have NO choice. I have 12cats, I can't take anymore and would hate to turn anyone down, but I just can't. Reti, not only helps these birds, she has cats, a turtle, she will help anything like allot of us. BUT, I can understand when enough is enough and hopefully someone can take some of them for her so she can keep on helping birds. Reti, your amazing, and you know I love you. mindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How can I say no. The raptor center will put the birds to sleep. They used to take them to the broward wildlife center. That center does not take pigeons or other non-native species anymore, they put them to sleep if you take a non-native bird there.
That is why the raptor center is calling me to pick up the pigeons and doves. 
So, there is only one option for the guys I don't pick up.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Reti said:


> How can I say no. The raptor center will put the birds to sleep. They used to take them to the broward wildlife center. That center does not take pigeons or other non-native species anymore, they put them to sleep if you take a non-native bird there.
> That is why the raptor center is calling me to pick up the pigeons and doves.
> So, there is only one option for the guys I don't pick up.
> 
> Reti


start taking pics of the ones you need to place and post them and see if any decent homes respond. then go take a bubble bath and pat yourself on the back....you deserve it!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I know Reti, its a sad situation. But your only one person. I volunteer at the animal shelter and I wish I could bring home every dog and cat but I can't. I cry almost everytime when I get home from volunteering and my husband asks me why do I torture myself and volunteer. I mean I'm crying now, its just something I have to do since I can't take them home, I have to love them when I can. I have to show them some love even if its just for a 15 minute walk. mindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti asked for help in placing birds ...she wasn't asking for advice as to wheter or not she should accept birds. If Reti said NO...she wouldn't be able to sleep at night.
Reti...posting pictures of the birds you need to place is a great idea.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis is right. I already have nightmares, trust me, several times lately I dream of dead birds, bleeding birds or being run over by birds. That is because I think of it every minute of the day to find a solution and trying to save the very sick ones.
I wish the center would at least triage them. Some I got were dying right there and then, and for those who remember Spunky, they could have looked them over at least. 
Will take pics tomorrow and post. 

Reti


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, Reti...I understand that you can't turn any away...not in ya to do it.

That being said.. please post so pictures. My loft is almost complete, and I could take in a few. I am sure there are at least a few other members that can as well. 

If your open to shipping that would help a ton!

-Hilly


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hilly, that would be so great if you could take in a few. 
Thank you so much.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi reti, i feel your pain, i did have to say no this summer, i just kept getting calls upon calls upon calls, i sat down one night and counted how many birds i had.
i had 50 baby birds in my house!!! i was exhausted, flat broke, couldn't work, and no one was donating enough money to help me care for them, i had to choose to keep a roof over my head my daughters and all 50 of the little heads that were in my care.
i have to say no all the time to mammals during the baby season because it's impossible to do both when i get the numbers i get.
i cried and cried but i had to change my voice mail message that i couln't accept any more at this time and i didn't answer it.
there are other rehabbers in the state but the closest one is about an hour and a half away, a lot of the time people won't even drive them to me, i have to beg them and explain that i can't even get out of the house because i have to feed all these babies sun up to sun down.
i felt soo guilty, i knew babies where going to die, i'm not sure why we feel we are the only ones responsible for these lost souls, but we do, and sometimes i think we are.
i would try to connect with other rehabbers, maybe they will at least take care of the healthy ferals you get.
as far as birds rehabbing goes, pigeons and doves are a breeze compared to songbirds to me.
i fill em up like a balloon and i don't usually have to see them for hours!!l LOL, i love them!
i'm not sure if your doing ferals along with other lost loft birds.
i have been able to place 2 disabled ferals with this website this summer, and i'm so grateful i have found it.
i hope you can place some of yours


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Altgirl35, I cried reading your post. I feel your pain also. I'm sure Reti will answer you, but she does any pigeons, doves, ferals, anything. She is a saint. She got the cutest songbird in last night. People thought it was a baby pigeon, isn't that funny. mindy


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yes! lol, i love how people guess at birds


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, last night was funny, it was suposed to be a pigeon and when they handed me over the tiny box they mentioned "not sure it is a pigeon BUT it is a bird" LOL.

My heart goes out to you altgirl. I know how you feel. Maybe, I hope, some day I will have more room and recources but right now I can't keep them all. 
I just have such a hard time to know that they will die if I don't take them in.

Reti


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Reti, I'm just in Georgia. What can I do to help? I don't have a loft, but I can set up what ever is needed. I understand, I can't say no either. Hang in there!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*needing homes*

Rita, I am mainly raising Serbian high flyer's but I also have other birds including two lonely blue bar hens. I would love to get mates for these two and I do know that they may be handicapped and remain as prisoners but this is OK with me because the hens already are. I am not looking for trophy birds, just ones that do have a homing ability. I want to fly them for my own enjoyment so I do plan on taking any offspring on road releases, say like when I go to family members houses, I can release birds for the kids to play games and learn more on pigeon racing. I noticed you did have a pretty blue bar in your album but the way that white cock bird was all puffed up kinda told me she was a hen, when you get the pics posted I'll take a look and maybe there is even something else I would like to home for you. >Kevin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well two homes already!!!!!!!! wish I could help too, but my loft is slam full. maybe Charis can take some too. remember she can't say no either

I have helped a few rescues around here find homes, would you like me to put a flyer up on the bulletin board? but they would have to be shipped.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Reti I know this sounds silly because it is far for you...but hear me out...I was at Discovery Cove a couple of weekends ago and they have a huge avairy...with emperial pigeons and white pigeons as well.I was talking to the folks that work there and told them about Petey...the lady and man said well why didn't you bring him to us? I said I didn't know that Sea World, Animal Kingdom, Discovery Cove would take in pigeons.She said it's an animal that is in need, what would be if we didn't help them.They even have Pigeons in one of the shows at Sea World a whole little flock that fly into the crowd on command...well anyways I am going to call this week and see if they can offer any assistance or at least be a place that some of the sick ones can be taken.I will let you know what I find out...since they are local to me you and I could meet halfway do an exchange and then I could take them there - if we get some help from them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, guys thank you so much.
Any I can place to good homes I am willing to ship or drive to a reasonable distance.
Kevin, I have two racers/homers. One is this years bird, a blue barr, very sweet and pretty, but have no idea if male or female. I will post pics later. The other one is not flying for whatever reason, but is very pretty too.

Tamara, that sounds like an awsome place, I don't mind driving if I know they can have a good home and great care. I have three whites, two are king pigeons. One of the kings is mated to a regullar white one. I know I should not be too picky but I hate to separate couples, but maybe they can take them and keep them together.

Naunnie, thank you so much for your offer to help. For any I can place to good homes I would be forever greatful.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> well two homes already!!!!!!!! wish I could help too, but my loft is slam full. maybe Charis can take some too. remember she can't say no either
> 
> I have helped a few rescues around here find homes, would you like me to put a flyer up on the bulletin board? but they would have to be shipped.



You are so helpful sometimes Michelle....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tamara21 said:


> Reti I know this sounds silly because it is far for you...but hear me out...I was at Discovery Cove a couple of weekends ago and they have a huge avairy...with emperial pigeons and white pigeons as well.I was talking to the folks that work there and told them about Petey...the lady and man said well why didn't you bring him to us? I said I didn't know that Sea World, Animal Kingdom, Discovery Cove would take in pigeons.She said it's an animal that is in need, what would be if we didn't help them.They even have Pigeons in one of the shows at Sea World a whole little flock that fly into the crowd on command...well anyways I am going to call this week and see if they can offer any assistance or at least be a place that some of the sick ones can be taken.I will let you know what I find out...since they are local to me you and I could meet halfway do an exchange and then I could take them there - if we get some help from them.


You are thinking like a PRO, Tamera! Great Idea!!!
I know there are others in Florida that take in Pigeons because *Crazy Pigeon People *are everywhere, it's just finding them. I have had a house guest for the last week and after she leaves, I'll make some calls to see if I can find some local folks to help. 
Tamera...maybe we can buddy up on this quest.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> You are thinking like a PRO, Tamera! Great Idea!!!
> I know there are others in Florida that take in Pigeons *because **Crazy Pigeon People **are everywhere, it's just finding them.*
> 
> I have had a house guest for the last week and after she leaves, I'll make some calls to see if I can find some local folks to help.
> Tamera...maybe we can buddy up on this quest.


Yep, we sure are. And we carry _our_ sign proudly.  









Reti,
I know things will work out.  Bless you for all you do.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Charis said:


> You are thinking like a PRO, Tamera! Great Idea!!!
> I know there are others in Florida that take in Pigeons because *Crazy Pigeon People *are everywhere, it's just finding them. I have had a house guest for the last week and after she leaves, I'll make some calls to see if I can find some local folks to help.
> Tamera...maybe we can buddy up on this quest.


Charis...yes we can do that....just guide me along the way in whatever you want...I know you are experienced in making these requests. I am going to get all the phone numbers down today at lunch and then start making calls tomorrow...I am at work so I can't have to many personal calls but I can try to do them during my lunch...I will call you tonight and see what we can work out for details!!! Luv ya Charis - you always brighten my day!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> *You are thinking like a PRO, Tamera! Great Idea!!!*
> 
> Tamera...*maybe we can buddy up on this quest*.





Tamara21 said:


> *Charis...yes we can do that.*...just guide me along the way in whatever you want...I know you are experienced in making these requests. I am going to get all the phone numbers down today at lunch and then start making calls tomorrow...I am at work so I can't have to many personal calls but I can try to do them during my lunch...I will call you tonight and see what we can work out for details!!! Luv ya Charis - you always brighten my day!!


There ya go! Teamwork and networking in action. 

You two rock, lots!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

well..what kind of bird is it????


Reti said:


> Yeah, last night was funny, it was suposed to be a pigeon and when they handed me over the tiny box they mentioned "not sure it is a pigeon BUT it is a bird" LOL.
> 
> My heart goes out to you altgirl. I know how you feel. Maybe, I hope, some day I will have more room and recources but right now I can't keep them all.
> I just have such a hard time to know that they will die if I don't take them in.
> ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> You are so helpful sometimes Michelle....




not sure why the sarcasm, but I thought I WAS helping. If you, Charis do not want the birds.....
I may have a few people here that could be interested in some of them maybe, but the birds would need to be shipped. I thought she was open to shipping.

now that discovery cove has come about, good luck with that Reti.

I would say to still list the birds and pics on the adoptions thread in case that does not work out. I can copy the info to give out.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Reti..okay wow try to find just a number for Sea World and all that...anyways...I am still working on that angle..in the meantime...try these numbers...Birds Plus Wildlife at 305-954-1308, Lloyd @ 305-235-5315, Barbara Tensey at 305-247-8000 and last but not least the Metro Zoo at 305-251-0400. I called the CFWR and they had these numbers listed as resources for birds that either need rehabbing and release or just release.I called a lady we have here in Orlando and she just lost her resources as well...with the exception of one person that will take non releaseables...but she wouldn't give me the number because she said once he is full she won't have any one....sad so many animals so little we can do....but try those numbers and see what they say...I will continue to try to find the theme parks....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Reti,

I'm so sorry you are in the position you are in, BUT, you are definitely not alone. I know there are several of us who struggle with the never ending stream of incoming birds (most of which are not releasable). I'm so glad our members are pitching in to help find homes for your feathered babies.

I know that Bart just took in around 60 pigeons that were not wanted by the new owner of the property where they were, but as soon as he has been able to find homes for most of that group, I am sure he would be willing to take more .. obviously, they would have to be shipped.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Reti,

I hope that you find some way of relieving the pressure that you are under and of course we understand you can't say no and still be Reti! What you need is to be able to say "I can't do that but I know someone who can", which is what I have been doing recently (thanks to owlmamma).

I *know* there are a lot of people who would be able, and willing, to take a bird if asked...but they don't advertise themselves for fear of being overwhelmed. So we have to track them down somehow...



> several times lately I dream of dead birds, bleeding birds


Is this like a horrible realistic, vivid image that pops into your head when you are sleeping? That is what happens to me, and I have to rush out and check up on my birds even in the middle of the night, then worry for days that it is a portent.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Reti  Looks like you've got a few options in the works - that's fantastic!!! I know you could never say no so I'm thrilled that ppl are coming forward. I sent a PM to someone else looking for piji with a link to this thread so hopefully they'll post or contact you too. Just noticed someone else from FL posting about wanting to adopt... maybe you can contact her... http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/pigeon-wanted-jacksonville-fl-40659.html

I hope you find wonderful homes for all -- they've got a great start staying with you for awhile


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

altgirl35 said:


> well..what kind of bird is it????


It's some kind of warbler I think. Very tiny though. So far he is doing fine, he is on Baytril and colloidal silver in the ye cause he has one side of his head swollen and the eye shut. It looks much better already, the eye is opening nicely. Hope I can release him next week.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all so very much. What a wonderful group of people this site has. 
Shipping wouldn't be a problem as long as the temperatures cooperate. 
One problem is most are not really pets so they would need an loft type home.

Cynthia, this is what happens, I just hate when I wake up all sweaty and terrified.

Tamara, I know Lloyd from the vet clinic, he doesn't take in pigeons. Neither does the Metro Zoo. They were the ones who called me for my Giacomo and they were very impatient to get her out of there.
I will call Barbara and Birds Plus.
Thank you so much for yor help.

Thank you everybody, you are great.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I can take four as we've planned at least that many for practically the whole year. I would like to take more but at the moment that is what I can do.  I hate to bypass the local kings but having been in your situation Reti, I know how alone and upset you can feel. I also have those dreams, usually when things are "out of control" in my life or feeling somewhat that way. I dream about cages full of birds (or rats, or cats, etc.) that I have forgotten about and many are dead or dying and I'm frantically running around trying to save them. Or, someone let them all out, or a storm broke the loft, etc. No wonder you are having more of these dreams if you are so overwhelmed. How are you set for shipping boxes? Weather is very decent here right now, not too cold or warm. I'm ready when you are. Preferably right now if you have four that are less disabled, that would be good, OR if you would rather send more disabled ones, I will shift some of the youngsters from the disabled aviary into the big one. Only because, the big aviary has the loft now and I am working on a new loft for the littler aviary. Hope that all makes sense. 

Try chamomile tea at night and sometimes it helps me to remind myself before sleeping: "You're doing all you can. All of your animals are safe and sound right now." Hang in there.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Reti,
I was lingering on you problem since the day you posted it first. This morning with the first rays of the sun, idea popped up.
*CHILDREN* – who loves animals, they do. Who begs for pet – they again.
Go to primary school, talk to the teacher (biology) and bring some birds and animals to show children. Place them for adoption and every child who wants a pet, needs to provide letter from parents that they agree to take it. That way you will solve your problem. You will make some child’s life happier and save money on pets to their parents.
Just make sure that they receive proper instruction how to take care for the bird/animal.
You give them your telephone in case of emergency and they will be in touch if assistance is needed.
(I tried this with 3x10 something puppies years ago and ended up with more requests than puppies)


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

4 H clubs are starting their season....and they often search for adult mentors who will set a kid up with an animal or two or ??? and teach them how to provide care etc. for the year....the kid provides the day to care at their place....you provide the animal and the instructions...worth a try???

Post flyers at vet offices and pet stores?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

kippermom said:


> 4 H clubs are starting their season....and they often search for adult mentors who will set a kid up with an animal or two or ??? and teach them how to provide care etc. for the year....the kid provides the day to care at their place....you provide the animal and the instructions...worth a try???
> 
> Post flyers at vet offices and pet stores?


I've always wondered what happens when the project is over or the child grows up and goes away to college or moves out.... Pigeons live such a long time and it always makes me feel bad when mates are separated and birds are shuffled around or end up at animal auctions.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis said:


> I've always wondered what happens when the project is over or the child grows up and goes away to college or moves out.... Pigeons live such a long time and it always makes me feel bad when mates are separated and birds are shuffled around or end up at animal auctions.



That is exactly my thought. I am not always too happy to adopt animals out to children. My friend's daughter wanted desperately some fantails which her mom got her. Only six months later she got bored of them and they had to go. Maybe I shouldn't be so picky right now, but I do want for the birds to go to a good forever home if possible.

MJ, I have two boxes, I could ship you four.
I will post the pics today.

Reti


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Reti could you list how many birds you need to place and what type of place you need, whether they will be pet homes or releasing? Also, Charis and I were trying to figure how many folks offered to take some...do you have any idea of how many you are going to be able to place just off this post?

Hang in there...you are in my prayers and you know what...when you think you can't take anymore and things just look desperate that is often times when the world shows you a miracle!...put a smile on your face and have a good day!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

4 H kids around here, raise cows, pigs, chickens, and many other animals and then at the county fair they go up for auction and get eaten. They had a bid article on it how the kids were crying that they didn't want to give up there pet that they have raised for a year. But then the kids say "but I love the money I get after all my hard work". I live in a farm community and maybe its just around here but I know Reti will make sure that it is going to a great home and not a food source. I'm turning one of my chicken coups into a pigeon loft. If the weather stays above freezing, I'll start working on it, and I will be able to take at least 5 more but it may be about 4 months. I know you'll always have birds so you will be the first person I will get my birds from, and I don't care if they can't fly, or walk, Handicap is fine with me. mindy


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I was going by the article in the paper, I will go online and try to find the article. I don't know for sure about the pigeons, but the article told me, and there were kids being quoted in the article about being upset and showed a pig being cleaned and washed for the judging and then the auction. They said the person that get the blue ribbon usually gets the highest price. After an animal is auctioned you don't know if its for a pet or for food. There is also an auction at Cedar family and feed store in Elmer, NJ every tuesday here and they even auction off Rabbits, I can't even bring myself to go that auction because most is sold for food. Its awful. And I have seen Dove, pigeons, every animal possible there, and then when I found out, I couldnt believe, I mean how can someone eat a domestic rabbit. Its unbelievable to me. I will do some research when I get home and find it the article. I know we are talking about pigeons, but I do know the 4 H raise pigeons also, and they are sold at the auction. Thats all I was saying. mindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how do they know people go to the auction to buy animals for food? the grocery store whould be alot easier.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I think we're getting a little off topic here.

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> how do they know people go to the auction to buy animals for food? the grocery store whould be alot easier.


More expensive and not as much variety. For example, I know a rescuer here that bought 15 Llamas at an animal auction last year because the guy next to her was talking about buying them to take home for his buddies to target practice. She bought all of them for under $20. total. 
We all know that there are people out there with no regard for animals and don't give a second thought to exploiting them as suits their fancy...we read about those types here all the time.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Tamara21 said:


> Reti could you list how many birds you need to place and what type of place you need, whether they will be pet homes or releasing? Also, Charis and I were trying to figure how many folks offered to take some...do you have any idea of how many you are going to be able to place just off this post?
> 
> Hang in there...you are in my prayers and you know what...when you think you can't take anymore and things just look desperate that is often times when the world shows you a miracle!...put a smile on your face and have a good day!



I am getting there. I took some pics and will post later.
There are about 11 so far.
The three I received yesterday, one is a white youngster. One feral, 3-4weeks old, the other one is a young racer with no band, could be a mix, but definately has some racer in him.
Depending how well they are doing the racer mix and feral, they could be released. Even though I would rather prefer to place the racer mix.
Those have to go through quarantene first though.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you think you have enough homes from the members that have responded, Reti?
What can we do for you at this point? You let us know and we will do out best.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Not sure yet. Let me post the list and pics and see whomever I can place.

Now, to top it all off and to add to my stress they are coming for the fire alarm inspection tomorrow and Friday. I can't even think straight right now. And if that's not enough I am working tonight and tomorrow night.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I think we're getting a little off topic here.
> 
> Cindy


of course you are right, Iam just not thinking like a person that would buy a ....4H pet and eat it....it was freaking me out..... on with the pics and list of the birds to find homes for!


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Reti said:


> Not sure yet. Let me post the list and pics and see whomever I can place.
> 
> Now, to top it all off and to add to my stress they are coming for the fire alarm inspection tomorrow and Friday. I can't even think straight right now. And if that's not enough I am working tonight and tomorrow night.
> 
> Reti


I had that happen to me when I had Paloma in my apartment. I hid her in my bathroom, closed the door, and turned on the shower like someone was taking a shower when the fire alarm inspection people came...can you hide 11 birds in your bathroom?  Good luck!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

irretractable said:


> I had that happen to me when I had Paloma in my apartment. I hid her in my bathroom, closed the door, and turned on the shower like someone was taking a shower when the fire alarm inspection people came...can you hide 11 birds in your bathroom?  Good luck!


I need to hide much more than that 
Everybody is locked up in their cages for the next couple of days. I do have about 14 without cage, I will put those in carriers and maybe hide them in the bathroom or closet. I'll think about it tonight at work.

I put pics up for some in my profile. 
Besides those, there are two more whites and four ferals.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is nice they are in your profile but more would see them if they were in the adoptions thread. I know your working, but maybe this weekend you can do that?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Reti, could you place some or all of your birds with a friend for two days? If so that'd be a great way to hide them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

JGregg, it is too late for that, they might be here tomorrow morning. The ones that are locked in their cages it is fine with them, they know I have birds. I just don't want them to find much more than last year. I think the bathroom is an option and I might be taking a shower when they come in 
My husband will be also home.

I was called off work tonight so I can get up early and clean up and see what I can do.

SW, so far members have offered to take about 8, so that is good.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

You can also put some of the uncaged birds in cardboard boxes (it will keep the quiet by keeping them in the dark) and temporarily put them in the closet. This can cut down on the number of birds in the bathroom.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

JGregg said:


> You can also put some of the uncaged birds in cardboard boxes (it will keep the quiet by keeping them in the dark) and temporarily put them in the closet. This can cut down on the number of birds in the bathroom.


Yep, you're right. I don't want to have too many in the bathroom.

Reti


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> More expensive and not as much variety. For example, I know a rescuer here that bought 15 Llamas at an animal auction last year because the guy next to her was talking about buying them to take home for his buddies to target practice. She bought all of them for under $20. total.
> We all know that there are people out there with no regard for animals and don't give a second thought to exploiting them as suits their fancy...we read about those types here all the time.


Gotta be the Merciful Maiden who is one of my very best and long term friends that saved those llamas and many, many more just like them.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck tomorrow. I know you can do it! I managed to "hide" about 70 the last time the neighbors made a ruckus about my birds.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Gotta be the Merciful Maiden who is one of my very best and long term friends that saved those llamas and many, many more just like them.
> 
> Terry


That's right. She is an amazing person.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all so much for your help.
Most have found new homes with some of our dear members.

There are still some to place but in the spring I have another home offer. Hopefully I won't get too many untill then.
The inspection for our place is tomorrow morning, wish me luck.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Reti said:


> The inspection for our place is tomorrow morning, *wish me luck*.
> 
> Reti


Good luck, Reti. Will be thinking good thoughts that all goes smoothly and all the pijjies will be napping.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Good luck, Reti. Will be thinking good thoughts that all goes smoothly and all the pijjies will be napping.


Thank you

Reti


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Reti, How did it go? Thought of you all day. min


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know when they came, if they came. I don't think they came into our apartment. I mean, I was sleeping like dead after my nightshift and I didn't hear a thing, but Lee was home and he said until he left at around three they hadn't come.
The maintance man said they were here, so I don't know.
Anyways, the room was clean, everybody was locked up and the surplus birds were in the laundry room in carriers.
Now everybody is back to normal.
Thanks for your good thoughts everybody.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a relief!!!! And the newest loft is going up very fast. Should be done by middle of next week. It will be perfect for any disabled birds. But please do keep any older/special/pets who you are attached to or who benefit most from being indoor birds. I do spend time with them all each day but not as much as with an indoor bird. I would hate for any to feel sad without a ton of attention if they're used to that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

maryjane said:


> What a relief!!!! And the newest loft is going up very fast. Should be done by middle of next week. It will be perfect for any disabled birds. But please do keep any older/special/pets who you are attached to or who benefit most from being indoor birds. I do spend time with them all each day but not as much as with an indoor bird. I would hate for any to feel sad without a ton of attention if they're used to that.


I am sending you two couples, so they should be fine without human attention.
I am starting a new job on Monday and I have this first week orientation, so I don't think I will be able to ship until Now 2nd.

Reti


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Reti, hows it going your way? The kids got here safe and sound and are settling in.My gosh,they are beautiful birds! Peeper has the coolest cooing noise!

Here is peeper and his girlfriend snuggling oh so close on the cage sun deck right after i got them out of the boxes.......


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I too was lucky enough to receive two of Reti's pijies yesterday, a GINORMOUS king and a tiny little near-squeaker who is also white. They are both settled in nicely into their large combination of put-together cages.


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everyone. Thanks for the PMs of concern.I know my perches are smaller than normal /and off shaped for ones you use for pigeons(dad told me that today-we are going to build a better pen this week for them)).They are all roosting ok,but I have some large amazon parrot perches on order for them plus will be installing nesting boxes and flat perches in the new pen.The caged housing is temporary..Reti's birds were cold in the photo.It is 39* here in pa,that morning and unfortunatly they got stuck in pittsburgh overnight,in the holding area.This was RIGHT after they came out of the shipping boxes.They look much better now.Mr peaboy(Reti's pouter) was out for a fly today....










Reti's Mr Peaboy Again.........











Here's Angie.............










And my own lovely Georgia.....using me for a perch.......lol

Me,Steph.....The central park statue.........


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Phophecy, Thats great that they arrived safely. You know that the pigeons Reti sent you are used to the indoors and aren't acclimated to the outdoor cold weather. I think you should keep them inside until spring since they haven't been outside in along time, if ever. Maybe you should check with Reti and see. I seen that you live in PA and I live in NJ and our winters are REALLY COLD and thats putting it mildly. I think its REALLY GREAT that you helped Reti out, I'm also getting four next week. It makes Reti feel allot better knowing that her pets are going to be well taken care of and loved, Great job, and loved the pics. mindy


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of Reti's *gorgeous* birds.........



















here are the 2 from my first post............

Peeper.......









And Mate......


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Mindy said:


> Phophecy, Thats great that they arrived safely. You know that the pigeons Reti sent you are used to the indoors and aren't acclimated to the outdoor cold weather. I think you should keep them inside until spring since they haven't been outside in along time, if ever. Maybe you should check with Reti and see. I seen that you live in PA and I live in NJ and our winters are REALLY COLD and thats putting it mildly. I think its REALLY GREAT that you helped Reti out, I'm also getting four next week. It makes Reti feel allot better knowing that her pets are going to be well taken care of and loved, Great job, and loved the pics. mindy


They ARE inside...and they allways will be.They are in my livingroom next to my couch facing the TV.That's my huge bay window in my front room.I bought a small heater thats set up near them,and the heat vent is near them as well(but not blowing on them) also the window is filmed so no drafts in winter or overheating concerns in summer.I know how cold Pa is....I grew up here! I know to keep them inside-I WANTED indoor birds,they are part of the family.I LOVE listening to the cooing,its so soothing.It is so much fun talking to them and watching and playing with them while I sit on the couch. You'll be thrilled with any birds you'll get from Reti.She took such good care of them.
I hope Reti's doing ok.

Hey Reti......... Hows things going down there? Thank you so much for letting me adopt your kids! They are so neato,and doing great.I had Peaboy out today...and Angie's such a sweety.


----------



## earlybird09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow! Lovely birds! I am getting a lovely 09 blue bar racer from Reti next week! I have already named her Blueberry!!! I will remeber this thread and post some pictures of Blueberry once I recieve her!!!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Phophecy, that is great, I'm glad you will have them inside. I have mine inside that I received also back in april. Although I'm converting my chicken coup into a pigeon coup they will always be inside for the winter. Because winter does suck in Pa and NJ. It sounds like a great home for the pigeons and Reti is lucky to have found you. The pigeons look great. In the other post when you said you were going to build a better pen, I just assumed it would be outside is the only reason I said something. Thanks for letting me know otherwise. Keep the pictures coming, can never have to many pictures. I will post mine when mine arrive. min


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pictures! I'm sure Reti will be very happy to see her babies.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They look great, Steph, and that's a wonderful picture of you as the central park statue!! LOL. Thanks SO MUCH for helping out. I know you will just love them.


----------

